# WM Vancouver - The Canadian



## DaveNV (Mar 5, 2018)

I have a milestone anniversary coming up this August (10 years married, 20 years together, and spouse's birthday the next day.)  I've been shopping for a driving-distance getaway to celebrate. I put in a waitlist for a 3-night extended weekend, and today WM notified me that my request is available.  I need to decide whether to accept the booking.

So now I'd like your advice:  Have you stayed there?  Is it worthwhile?  I've been to Vancouver many times, and know it's a great city filled with plenty to do and see.  I'm wondering about The Canadian itself.  It's a 1 Bedroom Compact, which I interpret to be small - basically a hotel room, right? Is there anything about the place that makes it a deal-breaker, and on the other hand, are there any tips and tricks to getting the best possible room?

I'll look at other forums for advice, but I trust Tuggers to be more candid, and experienced travelers.  What can you tell me?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 5, 2018)

Dave, I know nothing about that particular property, but I can tell you that it's close to one of my daughter's favorite coffee p,aces (Honolulu Coffee) and brunch places (Twisted Fork).  We've walked around that area a lot when I've been up there visiting her.


----------



## Travel1 (Mar 5, 2018)

I haven't stayed there myself, but like you love Vancouver and this timeshare is one that I definitely want to try (it looks very nice and gets good reviews). 

Having said all of that, my one concern is that you are visiting in August and it does not have air conditioning.  So a beautiful, all glass high rise building in August in a city...well the room might get very hot that time of year.

Just my two cents...


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 5, 2018)

Travel1 said:


> I haven't stayed there myself, but like you love Vancouver and this timeshare is one that I definitely want to try (it looks very nice and gets good reviews).
> 
> Having said all of that, my one concern is that you are visiting in August and it does not have air conditioning.  So a beautiful, all glass high rise building in August in a city...well the room might get very hot that time of year.
> 
> Just my two cents...



Good point! But then again, it IS August, and could just as easily rain the whole time.    I just checked the WM Forum website, and a review from last November says this:

_Two great updates since we were last here; 
1) privacy shades coupled with night shades. The old vertical blinds were not effective at all, glad to see they are gone.
2) A/C units in every suite. We had stopped coming here in the summer as we usually book bonus time last minute and any open rooms in the summer are south facing. Not a pleasant experience. The Canadian is back on our list for quick, convenient summer getaways.
Well done WorldMark_

So it seems like the WM website is not up to date. 

Unless anyone else has a deal-breaker for me, I'm thinking I'll go ahead and book it, then cancel if it seems like it isn't going to work out.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 5, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Dave, I know nothing about that particular property, but I can tell you that it's close to one of my daughter's favorite coffee p,aces (Honolulu Coffee) and brunch places (Twisted Fork).  We've walked around that area a lot when I've been up there visiting her.



Thanks, Luanne.  I'll save those recommendations.  The area around the neighborhood is pretty nice, in an "urban" kind of way.  The cruise ship terminal is just up the street. I drove all around there last summer when I got lost trying to get there for our Alaska cruise.  

I think it'll work out great.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 5, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Luanne.  I'll save those recommendations.  The area around the neighborhood is pretty nice, in an "urban" kind of way.  The cruise ship terminal is just up the street. I drove all around there last summer when I got lost trying to get there for our Alaska cruise.
> 
> I think it'll work out great.
> 
> Dave


The first two places my daughter lived while she was in Vancouver were in Yaletown, in that general area.  I will really miss going up there to visit her when she is done with her Master's program.

A really nice place for a special dinner is Lupo, also in Yaletown.  We went there for New Year's Eve a few years ago.  We are planning to go to celebrate her graduation in May.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 5, 2018)

Dave

The one bedroom is an awesome small apartment. It is modern and although small perfect for 2. The bedroom is separate so one of you can stay up while one sleeps. They have recently added air conditioning since the floor to ceiling windows let in a lot of heat. Previously I would close the blinds to keep the place cool. I love the location you can walk to everything. We have car 2 go memberships so some days we walk and walk and then take a car 2 go back. This is my favorite urban holiday. Vancouver is stunning and if you fly in you can get to the timeshare by the skytrain. I think this location would make a perfect special anniversary location.

Joan


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 5, 2018)

Tacoma said:


> Dave
> 
> The one bedroom is an awesome small apartment. It is modern and although small perfect for 2. The bedroom is separate so one of you can stay up while one sleeps. They have recently added air conditioning since the floor to ceiling windows let in a lot of heat. Previously I would close the blinds to keep the place cool. I love the location you can walk to everything. We have car 2 go memberships so some days we walk and walk and then take a car 2 go back. This is my favorite urban holiday. Vancouver is stunning and if you fly in you can get to the timeshare by the skytrain. I think this location would make a perfect special anniversary location.
> 
> Joan



Thanks, Joan.  I appreciate that extra info!  I live just about an hour south of Vancouver in Washington State, so driving up will be easy.  And we can use our Nexus cards at the border.  I think it'll be a nice getaway.

Dave


----------



## samara64 (Mar 5, 2018)

It is a wonderful resort. 2 blocks from Robson St where all the resturant and entertainment is. You will be back.

We stayed there many many times as we go there twice / year or more. We are headed there in 3 weeks and looking forward to it.

We normally use the 2BR as we have 4 people. Just got it from the Waitlist as well.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2018)

samara64 said:


> It is a wonderful resort. 2 blocks from Robson St where all the resturant and entertainment is. You will be back.
> 
> We stayed there many many times as we go there twice / year or more. We are headed there in 3 weeks and looking forward to it.
> 
> We normally use the 2BR as we have 4 people. Just got it from the Waitlist as well.



Thanks very much!  "Repeat visitors" says a lot about the place.  I'm excited to stay there.

Dave


----------



## lauramiddl (Mar 6, 2018)

We stayed there for three nights around Christmas last year. The location in Vancouver is good, especially if you're a walker since so many attractions are walking distance.  We walked to most things but used the car occasionally. The parking garage is underground and very tight. We were able to park our Toyota minivan but it took a little effort to get into the spot. 

There are good casual restaurants in all directions and cheap eats on Smithe and Davie street  (Smithe Street gets a little seedy but I never felt unsafe)   The Sheraton Wall centre is across the street with an indoor pool, sauna, not tub and fitness center. You get passes to it in the Worldmark office and we used it a lot.

We found a few activities nearby on Groupon (escape room and show at Orpheum) and the office has coupons to a few businesses including a grocery store


----------



## Travel1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Great to hear they have added air conditioning to the units...now it will be a good possibility for summer trips.

BTW another great WM location for a future anniversary is Victoria...make sure you get the 2bdrm Penthouse Suite (various floors with twins), they overlook the water channel coming into Victoria, Fisherman's Wharf, and the houseboats.  Great location in another great city.

Enjoy your Anniversary trip to Vancouver!  Our favorite place to walk in the city is along English Bay.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2018)

Travel1 said:


> BTW another great WM location for a future anniversary is Victoria...



It's on my radar.  I just recently bought into WM, and there are a number of places I want to visit.  Some cities I've been to before, but stayed elsewhere.  The best part so far has been learning about the good and not-so-good of how WM works.  I have reservations for this year at Leavenworth and San Francisco (both so I can attend family events), and now I'm adding Vancouver.  So far, it's all working out really well, and I'm enjoying the process.

I've always owned Weeks, so reservations were for seven nights at a time.  Book once, and you're done for the year, (or two years, since a lot of my ownerships were biennial.). Having the option of staying a few nights at a time increases my ability to enjoy my time off.  And since I live in the heart of WM country, I have nearby options that weren't available to me prior to this. So far, so good. 

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Mar 6, 2018)

We did Vancouver and Victoria last year.....

We stayed in the penthouse at Victoria (Nice) and at the Embarc in Vancouver (very very nice) and our friends had a GC across the street to WM. 

The units are compact, but they are nice.  AC will make them much better.  Great area, great grocery on the other side of Sheraton up the street a block.
LOTS of coupons in the lobby (very small check-in area) make sure and look carefully and grab some.  This includes discounts on groceries!  (last year at least).

Keep looking on the list for Victoria, that's my advice.

Victoria is wonderfully romantic and quaint.  you never know.....you might do both!   You can take a great whale/boat ferry ride across to the gardens, stay a night, have a nice dinner....ride around the harbor.

Lots to see and do.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 6, 2018)

We love the Canadian. We try and go there every other year in June for 2 weeks. We were there last June and it was great to have the AC. In a weeks time we will eat at the Banana Leaf Restaurant a couple times. There are several within walking distance of the Canadian. It is Malaysian Food. The Banana Dessert is great. The 1 Bedroom Units are small but it does have a kitchen. If you some time  get a 2 Bedroom, get the one without a Dining Room. The bedrooms and bathrooms are bigger. In the 2 Bedrooms with Dining Room the Dining Room is very small, two sides are glass windows. It is tight for 2 people. They give you TV Trays to eat. There is an underground Parking Garage. We take our bikes. There is a Bike Lockup Room just off the garage. We Bike or walk everywhere unless we are going out to the UBC area.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 7, 2018)

Victoria over Vancouver every day of the year.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Victoria over Vancouver every day of the year.



What specifically do you find so much better about Victoria?

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Mar 7, 2018)

Parks, quaint restaurants, the docks (just for a quick stroll) the water taxi, Canoe Brewing, Walking from one end to the other, great happy hours, bands on every block (at times).  

Less traffic (super cars racing down the streets.  Really)
Less noise (big city is a big city)
lower prices
less cabs/uber

Honestly, I think a blend is best.  Some big city lights, some small town walks.

The boat ride from V to V was awesome.  Very peaceful and natural.
The park in Victoria...with deer stalking us....yes, they can be agressive

The gardens in Vic.  Amazing.

Do both.  It's worth it.  The penthouse is nice, but not required.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 7, 2018)

In the years we don't go to Vancouver we go to Victoria. We also take our bikes to Victoria.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 8, 2018)

Walkability, biking, larger units, more history, great views of the harbor, watching the seaplanes taking off, awesome Canada day fireworks. Just overall vibe.

Vancouver is more of that urban city vibe, and I don’t find as many things close to the resort that interest me. The week we were in Victoria, we used the car once to go to Burchart Gardens.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 8, 2018)

Vancouver BC: Walk and bike ride entire city core, Stanley Park, Granville Island, Museum of Anthropology, China Town, Gastown, Capilano Suspension Bridge, Grouse Mountain, Fly Cananda, Nitobe Memorial Garden, Dr Sun Yat-Sen Classical Chinese Garden, Burnaby Village Museum, UNC Botanical Garden & Greenheart Treewalk, Asian Grocery Store short walk from WM, Vancouver Maritime Museum, etc, etc.

But as I said we normally spend time in Victoria in June evened numbered years and spend time in Vancouver in June Odd numbered years.


----------



## VanX (May 12, 2018)

Some more info here

https://bccondos.net/1068-hornby#


----------

